# My latest acquisition.



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

The little VW Draisine Bus, by Brekina. Once the wheels were cleaned (black oxide resistance), it's a great runner on my ceiling layout.

Illuminated "headlights" and taillight...

https://www.modeltrainforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=505402&stc=1&d=1565554414


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

DB Maintenance. Cool.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Very sharp looking. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toy train hobby (Aug 3, 2019)

Thank you both, MichaelE and Spence.


----------

